# Help identify piece of camera-related (?) equipment



## Jollyprof (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi! New to the forum, so forgive me if “Collector’s Corner” is not the appropriate place for this post. My question is simple: Does anyone know what this pictured piece of equipment is/is for? I am assuming it is camera related, but the company, Ernst Leitz-Wetzlar, evidently made microscopes and other optical-related instruments, as well. Thanks in advance for any insights!


----------



## chris (Jan 21, 2018)

It appears to be a carbon arc lamp (or part of one) with details of current and voltage for dc and ac operation. Possibly it would have been part of a projector.


----------



## compur (Jan 21, 2018)

It's a lamp house. Some microscopes use them for illumination.


----------



## Jollyprof (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the responses! Much appreciated. I doubt I would’ve ever guessed it was related to illumination, given the apparently partial nature of what I have.


----------



## Destin (Jan 23, 2018)

Jollyprof said:


> Thanks for the responses! Much appreciated. I doubt I would’ve ever guessed it was related to illumination, given the apparently partial nature of what I have.



The title of the sticker on the right roughly translates to “connect the arc lamp.”

My German is rusty.


----------

